# Grey/black Tank Level Indicator Not Working



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello everyone! Need some assistance please!

Both my black and grey tank indicator lights are not working on the inside LED indicator. Both the battery and fresh water indicators still work, so I know the LEDs aren't burnt out. When I press the buttons for the black/grey tank levels, I get nothing...

Anyone got some ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have no reason why, but I have an idea on how to test them.

I'd pull off the box and remove the wires from a working LED (battery?) and then attach the wires from the Grey tank. Does the LED come on? This would let you know the wiring is fine...just the box/LED is bad. You could also attach the wire from the battery to the Grey tank LED and see if that is working.


----------

